# Force feeding leopard gecko, tips?



## JohnxII (Jul 10, 2005)

I need to force feed 1 of mine with a syringe. Anybody had experience doing it one-manned? Any tips? I hate to bother others every time, because the vet said I have to do it for at least a few days...


----------



## WhyTeDraGon (Jul 10, 2005)

The best way to do it with little stress is to dob it on the geckos nose and let it lick it off. This may take awhile, but the less stress the better, as stress can seriously harm your gecko and may potentially kill it in the long run.


----------



## mimic58 (Jul 10, 2005)

*What the hell*

i would sujest you get it to open its mouth by itself ie with a treat then quickly squirt it in ..... Forcing its mouth open is Extreamly stressfull an i think only to be used if the animal is on its last damn legs IE (no fat store left in tail and still refusing)


----------



## Psoulocybe (Jul 10, 2005)

i agree w/ just putting it on their nose.  i've done that in the past, and other than the time usage, it's pretty feasable.


----------



## brandi (Jul 10, 2005)

I agree, dab on the nose seems to work well.  Just out of curriosity, what are you using for food?  There is a commercial powdered food put out by flukers that I've used before, you mix it up with water and give it by syringe.  Works ok, but in an immuno-compromised animal I would use a meat-based baby food.  Its got more actual food in it, and won't stress their digestive tract out.  Hope the little guy is ok!


----------



## xelda (Jul 10, 2005)

mimic58 said:
			
		

> i would sujest you get it to open its mouth by itself ie with a treat then quickly squirt it in ..... Forcing its mouth open is Extreamly stressfull an i think only to be used if the animal is on its last damn legs IE (no fat store left in tail and still refusing)


Squirting the medicine in like that isn't a good idea.  If you don't aim properly, you can get the liquid down its glottis, which will either make it choke or develop a respiratory infection.


----------



## JohnxII (Jul 11, 2005)

mimic58 said:
			
		

> (no fat store left in tail and still refusing)


Yes that is the case. The vet (we only have 1 local which is exotic specific) gave me a prescription canned diet for canine/feline which is paste-like and can be sucked up by a syringe. This little girl lost literally half of her body weight and is a little dehydrated, and when she did finally ate 3-4 crickets half a month ago she couldn't digest them (whole crickets came back out etc.) The food is about 78% moisture, 8.5% protein, 5% fat plus other trace minerals.

Poor skinny girl, nearing bone and skin, yet still energetic and stubborn. I'm also treating her with Reptoboost (like NutriBAC?). She would lick the Reptoboost solution, but not the paste food. Thanks for your replies so far though, I really appreciate them!


----------



## Sequin (Jul 11, 2005)

i say go with the nose method... my leos lick everything they run into haha...
This is a little off-topic but... Xelda what species of lizard is that in your avatar:O:O:O Its crazy.. is it even real? it looks comical, i want one hahaha.
~Meagan~


----------



## nomad85 (Jul 11, 2005)

that looks like a knob tailed gecko, levis levis? I cant really tell.


----------



## nomad85 (Jul 11, 2005)

my leo will open its mouth with I apply a little presure on its bottom jaw, try that and you can squirt the mixture into its mouth, but do it slowly.


----------



## ORION_DV8 (Jul 11, 2005)

my guess is greater frog eyed gecko, in the avatar
am i right?
cheers
ORION


----------



## xelda (Jul 11, 2005)

Yeah, it's a levis levis.

I still advise against squirting the medicine down your leopard's mouth (unless you know what you're doing).  If you look inside the mouth, there's a little hole behind the tongue.  This is it's windpipe.  It is VERY easy to get liquid down this hole and cause your animal to choke, especially if it's struggling.


----------



## GoDjThatsMyDj (Nov 20, 2013)

im having trouble feeding my leo...he has an abcess and i need to give antibiotics with food orally. he is squirming quite heavily and its hard to get him to stay still let aloneopen his mouth to feed him. ive tried to put some on his nose or mouth and he either shakes his head hard enough to fling it off or rubs it off against anything around. any tips or tricks?


----------

